# Collard green wontons



## marmalady (Sep 7, 2005)

"Put a little South in your mouth"! - from Paula Deen - 

 

COLLARD GREEN WONTONS

 

4 ounces ham hocks, smoked turkey wings, or smoked neck bones 
1 teaspoon House Seasoning, plus more for seasoning, recipe follows 
1 teaspoon seasoned salt 
1 tablespoon hot pepper sauce (recommended: Texas Pete) 
Olive oil, for drizzling 
1/2 large bunch collard greens 
4 tablespoons butter 
1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
70 to 80 wonton wrappers 
Peanut oil, for frying 

In a large pot, bring 1 1/2 quarts water to a boil and add smoked meat, House Seasoning, seasoned salt, hot sauce and a drizzle of olive oil. Reduce heat to medium and cook for 1 hour. 

Meanwhile, wash collard greens thoroughly. Remove the thick stem that runs down the center of the greens by holding the leaf in your left hand and stripping the leaf down with your right hand. Stack 6 to 8 leaves on top of each other, roll up and slice into 1/2 to 1- inch thick slices. Place greens in pot. Add butter. Cook, stirring occasionally, until greens are tender, about 45 minutes to 1 hour. When done, taste and adjust seasoning. 

Remove collard greens from broth and transfer to a large bowl. Mix in softened cream cheese. 

To assemble, place a spoonful of mixture in the center of a wonton wrapper and fold into a triangle, pressing to seal. Repeat with remaining wrappers. 

Heat several inches of peanut oil in a heavy deep pot to 350 degrees F. Fry wontons in batches until golden brown, about 2 to 3 minutes per batch. Drain on paper towels. Best if served immediately. 

House Seasoning: 
1 cup salt 
1/4 cup black pepper 
1/4 cup garlic powder 

Mix ingredients together and store in an airtight container for up to 6 months. 

Yield: 1 1/2 cups


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW, those sounds really good, Marmalady!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 7, 2005)

I love greens, and I saw this recipe on Foodtv.  I have made it and it is wonderful.  I also recommend you save the cooking liquid from the greens...you are half way to a great soup ... add veggies of choice and a smoked sausage and go to town!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 7, 2005)

You're most welcome, folks! Paula is one of my heros, and I know she loves to share!


Robo - you got me thinking with the soup thing - wouldn't it be neat to, instead of frying the wontons, cook them in the broth to have a 'collard wonton soup'?!


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 7, 2005)

absolutely great idea!


----------



## QSis (Oct 17, 2005)

LOL!  Good ole' Paula always has a great twist on an old idea!  

Talk about fusion cooking!

Lee


----------

